# Anyone put a Revolution in a NW-2?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One of my next projects will probably be to put a Revolution Receiver and a sound system into a NW-2. It has been awhile since I've had a NW-2 apart but I recall there is not a lot of free space inside a NW-2 shell. The Revolution Receiver is pretty large so I am wondering how difficult it will be to try to fit it into a NW-2.

Surely someone has done this. If so how hard was it to fit everything into the NW-2 shell?

I have pretty much decided against trying to put hook and loop couplers on a GP-40, SD-45 or Dash-9. Instead I will probably go with putting the Revolution into NW-2s and GP-9 which already have hook & loop couplers and using them for switchers and pulling my rolling stock that already have hook & loop couplers.

Any tips or suggestions regarding installing a Revolution Receiver into the NW-2s (cows only - no calves at least not for now)?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

battery powered? or track?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Trainwreckfilms on 06 May 2010 06:40 PM 
battery powered? or track? 

Good point I should have been more clear. This would be for Track Power (only).

Thanks for bringing it up.

I remember having a hard time fitting LGB 4235 sound boards into the NW-2's and the Revolution is about the same size as a LGB 4235 plus it would be thicker because of the non-plug and play interface and then the capacitor six pack would be needed.

Jerry


----------

